# Milan: troppi infortuni. I motivi.



## admin (7 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, il Milan su 38 infortuni ne ha avuti 18 muscolari. Quello dei tanti KO è un tema delicato. Tra i tanti fattori presi in esame dentro il Milan anche la predisposizione di diversi giocatori a farsi male a questi ritmi altissimi. Per continuare a lottare per lo scudetto, il trend deve cambiare.

*I tempi di recupero dei giocatori infortunati QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...i-recupero-la-situazione.110394/#post-2492894


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, il Milan su 38 infortuni ne ha avuti 18 muscolari. Quello dei tanti KO è un tema delicato. Tra i tanti fattori presi in esame dentro il Milan anche la predisposizione di diversi giocatori a farsi male a questi ritmi altissimi. Per continuare a lottare per lo scudetto, il trend deve cambiare.
> 
> *I tempi di recupero dei giocatori infortunati QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...i-recupero-la-situazione.110394/#post-2492894
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1516


Di certo è un nemico in più contro cui combattere e non mi capacito di come non lo possa ammettere.
Non si tratta di cercare alibi ma di essere obiettivi : come noi nessuno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Di certo è un nemico in più contro cui combattere e non mi capacito di come non lo possa ammettere.
> Non si tratta di cercare alibi ma di essere obiettivi : come noi nessuno.


pero nell'articolo dice "anche la predisposizione di diversi giocatori a farsi male a questi ritmi altissimi" se ti fai un reparto di attacco con un 41enne, un 35enne e uno che è piu rotto che sano, significa che un pò ti piace il rischio e la fortuna la vai proprio a sfidare


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pero nell'articolo dice "anche la predisposizione di diversi giocatori a farsi male a questi ritmi altissimi" se ti fai un reparto di attacco con un 41enne, un 35enne e uno che è piu rotto che sano, significa che un pò di piace il rischio e la fortuna la vai proprio a sfidare


E certo...
E questo mica non è un fattore.
Io quando annunciarono prima giroud e poi pellegri presi le distanze dalla prima e dalla seconda operazione.
Se c'è una cosa di cui abbiamo bisogno davanti, prima di parlare di calcio e di peculiarità tecnico-tattiche, è la salute.
Sarebbe servito un animale capace di giocarne 40 partite in un anno.

Voglio vedere il grande centravanti quando lo si prende in considerazione.
Per ora solo toppe, cerotti, scorciatoie.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, il Milan su 38 infortuni ne ha avuti 18 muscolari. Quello dei tanti KO è un tema delicato. Tra i tanti fattori presi in esame dentro il Milan anche la predisposizione di diversi giocatori a farsi male a questi ritmi altissimi. Per continuare a lottare per lo scudetto, il trend deve cambiare.
> 
> *I tempi di recupero dei giocatori infortunati QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...i-recupero-la-situazione.110394/#post-2492894
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1516


Io lo vedo come un fatto fisiologico.

In Italia si gioca a due all'ora rispetto al calcio europeo e soprattutto inglese. E' cosi da quanto? 10 anni ormai?

Noi cerchiamo di fare un gioco a mille all'ora, tutti uno contro uno a tutto campo, intensità sempre al massimo, e per tanti giocatori questo ha un impatto inevitabile a livello muscolare. Soprattutto per giocatori in la con gli anni e logori, chiaramente.

D'altronde ci sono altri che con questi metodi crescono a vista d'occhio. Non solo io avro notato come Tonali o Saele o Leao o Theo (ma pure Krunic e Calabria a onor del vero) per dire abbiano messo su una muscolatura doppia rispetto ad un anno fa. Della serie: o ti infortuni o diventi un top player sul piano atletico.

Io sto tutta la vita su questa linea. E' il modo per crescere e tornare a essere un top team davvero, per una squadra giovane come la nostra questa è la strada, pure se nel breve termine comporta questo problema infortuni che c'è, è innegabile.

PS: nel mucchio dei tanti infortuni ce ne sono stati tanti traumatici comunque, oltre a diversi casi di covid.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io lo vedo come un fatto fisiologico.
> 
> In Italia si gioca a due all'ora rispetto al calcio europeo e soprattutto inglese. E' cosi da quanto? 10 anni ormai?
> 
> ...


infatti, se vuoi correre come l'atalanta devi avere giocatori con certe caratteristiche, poi si spera che con l'aumento del fatturato i ripieghi tipo giroud, pellegri, florenzi ecc non siano piu necessari


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io lo vedo come un fatto fisiologico.
> 
> In Italia si gioca a due all'ora rispetto al calcio europeo e soprattutto inglese. E' cosi da quanto? 10 anni ormai?
> 
> ...


Su Calabria sembra molto evidente. Ricordo qualche tempo fa, quando non riusciva a infilare due partite consecutive, e lo sottolineava anche Gattuso.


----------



## Simo98 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io lo vedo come un fatto fisiologico.
> 
> In Italia si gioca a due all'ora rispetto al calcio europeo e soprattutto inglese. E' cosi da quanto? 10 anni ormai?
> 
> ...


È così, bisogna iniziare a ricercare giocatori forti fisicamente come fa la Dea
Ma qualche problema con i nostri preparatori c'è, ne sono convinto


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E certo...
> E questo mica non è un fattore.
> Io quando annunciarono prima giroud e poi pellegri presi le distanze dalla prima e dalla seconda operazione.
> Se c'è una cosa di cui abbiamo bisogno davanti, prima di parlare di calcio e di peculiarità tecnico-tattiche, è la salute.
> ...


più che un animale direi un giocatore degno di tal nome


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E certo...
> E questo mica non è un fattore.
> Io quando annunciarono prima giroud e poi pellegri presi le distanze dalla prima e dalla seconda operazione.
> Se c'è una cosa di cui abbiamo bisogno davanti, prima di parlare di calcio e di peculiarità tecnico-tattiche, è la salute.
> ...


è scontato che un vlaovich avrebbe fatto comodo, ma adesso il fatturato questo è e uno come il giocatore viola non te lo puoi permettere, alla fine due sono le opzioni: aumentare il fatturato e andare sui prospetti, e per adesso stiamo facendo entrambe le cose


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io lo vedo come un fatto fisiologico.
> 
> In Italia si gioca a due all'ora rispetto al calcio europeo e soprattutto inglese. E' cosi da quanto? 10 anni ormai?
> 
> ...


ma non sono i metodi, è l'età.
a 20 anni se sei predisposto cresci.
casti casti mica è cresciuto.
pato, altri tempi, è cresciuto nonostante i ritmi da casa di riposo.
mettici anche che magari puntiamo molto sul fisico, ci sta, in minor parte.

altro cosa... se fosse un fatto fisiologico causato dai ritmi in inghilterra dovrebbero essere tutti rotti, ma giocano più veloci e più partite e hanno meno infortuni.

l'unica tesi è il soggetto, noi abbiamo dei soggetti che si fanno male facilmente, e si sapeva.
io non credo che i preparatori in se abbiano tutte le colpe, magari alcune...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, il Milan su 38 infortuni ne ha avuti 18 muscolari. Quello dei tanti KO è un tema delicato. Tra i tanti fattori presi in esame dentro il Milan anche la predisposizione di diversi giocatori a farsi male a questi ritmi altissimi. Per continuare a lottare per lo scudetto, il trend deve cambiare.
> 
> *I tempi di recupero dei giocatori infortunati QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...i-recupero-la-situazione.110394/#post-2492894
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1516


Si gioca troppo, noi siamo più sfigati della morte ma il problema è fondamentalmente quello. Io non so come si sia arrivati a tanto, ma anni fa non si giocava con questi ritmi. Praticamente non ci si allena più.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è scontato che un vlaovich avrebbe fatto comodo, ma adesso il fatturato questo è e uno come il giocatore viola non te lo puoi permettere, alla fine due sono le opzioni: aumentare il fatturato e andare sui prospetti, e per adesso stiamo facendo entrambe le cose


coi 16 totali annui di ibra e giroud ci stava un grande attaccante.
uno da 50 cartellino + 4 stipendio.

ma è meno rischioso regalarli ad ibra con tutta la stampa che dice che è fenomenale e che tu non hai soldi per fare mercato. tutto qui. questione di comodo e di poco coraggio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> coi 16 totali annui di ibra e giroud ci stava un grande attaccante.
> uno da 50 cartellino + 4 stipendio.
> 
> ma è meno rischioso regalarli ad ibra con tutta la stampa che dice che è fenomenale e che tu non hai soldi per fare mercato. tutto qui. questione di comodo e di poco coraggio.


opinabile quello che dici, gia un vlaovic a 50 + 4 di stipendio la vedo difficile, e stiamo parlando di vlaovic, poi magari tu hai una definizione diversa dalla mia di grande attaccante


----------



## Giofa (7 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> coi 16 totali annui di ibra e giroud ci stava un grande attaccante.
> uno da 50 cartellino + 4 stipendio.
> 
> ma è meno rischioso regalarli ad ibra con tutta la stampa che dice che è fenomenale e che tu non hai soldi per fare mercato. tutto qui. questione di comodo e di poco coraggio.


Voglio seguire il tuo discorso, rinuncio a Giroud e Ibra e prendo Oshimen. Per sfiga (vera) si distrugge la faccia e lo perdo due mesi, con chi gioco?
Giusto o sbagliato che sia la società ha preferito puntare su due giocatori di medio-alto livello piuttosto che su un top (che andava comunque testato al più alto livello) e il vuoto cosmico dietro


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è scontato che un vlaovich avrebbe fatto comodo, ma adesso il fatturato questo è e uno come il giocatore viola non te lo puoi permettere, alla fine due sono le opzioni: aumentare il fatturato e andare sui prospetti, e per adesso stiamo facendo entrambe le cose


Tra i vlahovic e i pellegri c'è il mondo.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non sono i metodi, è l'età.
> a 20 anni se sei predisposto cresci.
> casti casti mica è cresciuto.
> pato, altri tempi, è cresciuto nonostante i ritmi da casa di riposo.
> ...


Non hai colto il punto secondo me. In Inghilterra giocano a questi ritmi sempre, fin dalle prime partite che fanno. Per cui o si adattano o non giocano.
Infatti i vari giocatori che dalla Serie A vanno in Premier, se ne adatta uno su dieci, tanti falliscono e tornano presto in Serie A.

L'età è un fattore di sicuro, abbiamo una squadra giovane e quelli che crescono lo sono.
Poi c'è un fattore genetico/personale, e certamente a livello di scouting bisogna prendere quelli predisposti.
Infine c'è un discorso di mentalità, perchè per adattarsi devono vivere in un certo modo.

Sul fatto che abbiamo soggetti che si fanno male facilmente è un luogo comune. Ce ne sono alcuni che lo sono, penso Rebic o Pellegri, piu alcuni ultratrentenni che è chiaro siano piu predisposti, ma per il resto non abbiamo nessuno che si infortuna facilmente, anzi (il luogo comune piu assurdo è quelli di Florenzi, che nelle ultime tre stagioni ha giocato piu di 100 partite). Diciamo che gli infortuni sono frequenti perchè giochiamo ogni partita a mille all'ora, per me questo è il fattore chiave, per cui chi non è al 110% intanto non gioca (allungando la lista degli assenti), mentre ogni partita siamo soggetti ad infortuni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tra i vlahovic e i pellegri c'è il mondo.


si pero sto mondo costa e devi convincerli a venire da te, non è un caso se la juve sia passata da cr7 a kean e l'inter da lukaku a dzeko


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Voglio seguire il tuo discorso, rinuncio a Giroud e Ibra e prendo Oshimen. Per sfiga (vera) si distrugge la faccia e lo perdo due mesi, con chi gioco?
> Giusto o sbagliato che sia la società ha preferito puntare su due giocatori di medio-alto livello piuttosto che su un top (che andava comunque testato al più alto livello) e il vuoto cosmico dietro


ma pure osime non è che sia chissa quale goleador, sicuramente ha potenziale, in futuro crescera e diventera un misto tra weah e drogba, ma prima dell'infortunio ha segnato solo 5 gol, un mertens nelle ultime 3-4 partite ha gia segnato lo stesso numero di gol. Se ci lamentiamo della mancanza della punta da venti gol sicuri manco osimen rientra in questa categoria


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si pero sto mondo costa e devi convincerli a venire da te, non è un caso se la juve sia passata da cr7 a kean e l'inter da lukaku a dzeko


L'inter oltre a dzeko ha preso pure correa. Alla fine ha fatto un 2x1 che calcisticamente soddisfa di più inzaghi che stravede per correa.
Io credo allestire un parco attaccanti ibra+goiroud+pellegri sia da pazzi. Ma è un pensiero mio.
Tu pensa che se ibra non è al top io giocherei davanti con rebic , tu pensa che considerazione posso avere per il duo dell'inps.

Giroud metterà i suoi gol di testa e poco altro.


----------



## Giofa (7 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter oltre a dzeko ha preso pure correa. Alla fine ha fatto un 2x1 che calcisticamente soddisfa di più inzaghi che stravede per correa.
> Io credo allestire un parco attaccanti ibra+goiroud+pellegri sia da pazzi. Ma è un pensiero mio.
> Tu pensa che se ibra non è al topo io giocherei davanti con rebic , tu pensa che considerazione posso avere per il duo dell'inps.
> 
> Giroud metterà i suoi gol di testa e poco altro.


Correa però è costato 30, i nostri tre praticamente zero. Se Giroud è Inps lo è pure Dzeko che se non sbaglio ha sei mesi in più. 
Giroud non mi è mai piaciuto, però l'inizio del campionato era stato incoraggiante. Ecco spero di rivedere il Giroud dei primi due mesi di Milan, non quello degli ultimi due, da questo penso dipenderà molto del giudizio finale sull'attacco rossonero.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter oltre a dzeko ha preso pure correa. Alla fine ha fatto un 2x1 che calcisticamente soddisfa di più inzaghi che stravede per correa.
> Io credo allestire un parco attaccanti ibra+goiroud+pellegri sia da pazzi. Ma è un pensiero mio.
> Tu pensa che se ibra non è al top io giocherei davanti con rebic , tu pensa che considerazione posso avere per il duo dell'inps.
> 
> Giroud metterà i suoi gol di testa e poco altro.


si ma correa è seconda punta, si stava parlando di prima punta, credo che un batteria di seconde punte formata da rebic e leao non ha niente da invidiare ad una batteria di seconde punte formata da correa e sanchez, e se non ricordo male su leao sono stati spesi bei soldi all'epoca.

Poi se vogliamo parlare di preferenza, manco a me piacciono i lampioni davanti, pero l'anno scorso ci siamo sempre lamentati che contro le squadre piccole che si chiudono, vedi penaultima partita decisiva contro il cagliari, serve l'ariete che nè rebic nè leao sono prime punte, che ibra non le puo giocare tutte ecc
Pero quest'anno in maniera inaspettata, visto che l'anno scorso cosi non è stato, abbiamo giocato meglio con rebic prima punta che con girù


----------



## Solo (7 Dicembre 2021)

1) Staff di emme
2) Giocatori di emme


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, il Milan su 38 infortuni ne ha avuti 18 muscolari. Quello dei tanti KO è un tema delicato. Tra i tanti fattori presi in esame dentro il Milan anche la predisposizione di diversi giocatori a farsi male a questi ritmi altissimi. Per continuare a lottare per lo scudetto, il trend deve cambiare.
> 
> *I tempi di recupero dei giocatori infortunati QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...i-recupero-la-situazione.110394/#post-2492894
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1516


Vi svelo un retroscena.
Il super capo preparatore atletico di Pioli, Peressutti, ha lavorato prima a Palermo (fino a 3 anni fa).
Sapete tre costanti delle squadre in cui lavorava (e che gli sono costate il licenziamento)? 
1) Le squadre andavano a mille fisicamente
2) Avevano paurosi cali atletici, spesso nei secondi tempi 
3) Quantità di infortuni assolutamente fuori scala 

A casa mia dicono che 3 indizi fanno una prova.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> coi 16 totali annui di ibra e giroud ci stava un grande attaccante.
> uno da 50 cartellino + 4 stipendio.
> 
> ma è meno rischioso regalarli ad ibra con tutta la stampa che dice che è fenomenale e che tu non hai soldi per fare mercato. tutto qui. questione di comodo e di poco coraggio.


Il costo di Abraham in pratica, 40 di cartellino piu 4 netti di ingaggio lo ha pagato la Roma.

Poi pero ti manca la riserva. Se la vuoi decente non basta la metà.


----------



## Giofa (7 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma pure osime non è che sia chissa quale goleador, sicuramente ha potenziale, in futuro crescera e diventera un misto tra weah e drogba, ma prima dell'infortunio ha segnato solo 5 gol, un mertens nelle ultime 3-4 partite ha gia segnato lo stesso numero di gol. Se ci lamentiamo della mancanza della punta da venti gol sicuri manco osimen rientra in questa categoria


si si avevo citato lui come giocatore da 50+4 potenzialmente sano. Il punto era che fare all in su un singolo giocatore non ti dà garanzie che questo le giochi tutte, la scelta è stata due sulla carta più deboli singolarmente, più fragili ma numericamente superiori (2>1).
Per il Milan Ibra+Giroud è meglio di Osimenh/Vlahovic ecc.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma correa è seconda punta, si stava parlando di prima punta, credo che un batteria di seconde punte formata da rebic e leao non ha niente da invidiare ad una batteria di seconde punte formata da correa e sanchez, e se non ricordo male su leao sono stati spesi bei soldi all'epoca.
> 
> Poi se vogliamo parlare di preferenza, manco a me piacciono i lampioni davanti, pero l'anno scorso ci siamo sempre lamentati che contro le squadre piccole che si chiudono, vedi penaultima partita decisiva contro il cagliari, serve l'ariete che nè rebic nè leao sono prime punte, che ibra non le puo giocare tutte ecc
> Pero quest'anno in maniera inaspettata, visto che l'anno scorso cosi non era, abbiamo giocato meglio con rebic prima punta che con girù


Giustissimo. Diciamo che se parliamo di punte la presenza di Ibra vincola e non poco le scelte. Quando vuole gioca titolare.

Poi abbiamo Giroud e Rebic, che rispetto alla passata stagione stava giocando benissimo da prima punta. In teoria è un reparto completo, poi in pratica sono sempre rotti...

C'entra anche un po' la fortuna, perchè per dire Dzeko a Roma ne giocava una su cinque mentre all'Inter finora non ha avuto il minimo problema (secondo me arriverà anche per lui, la ruota gira per tutti).


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io lo vedo come un fatto fisiologico.
> 
> In Italia si gioca a due all'ora rispetto al calcio europeo e soprattutto inglese. E' cosi da quanto? 10 anni ormai?
> 
> ...


in Premier corrono più di noi e non hanno tutta sta moria. Qualcosa non torna.Non so se il gioco vale la candela. Va bene l'intercambiabilità, ma per avere continuità di gioco e di risultati serve un minimo di continuità di uomini negli schieramenti in campo.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> in Premier corrono più di noi e non hanno tutta sta moria. Qualcosa non torna.Non so se il gioco vale la candela. Va bene l'intercambiabilità, ma per avere continuità di gioco e di risultati serve un minimo di continuità di uomini negli schieramenti in campo.


In Premier corrono sempre cosi. Esordiscono a 20 anni e devono correre come pazzi. La selezione ce l'hanno fin dall'inizio. Quelli che restano sono atleticamente delle bestie. Come scrivevo prima, uno su dieci dei giocatori che passano dalla Serie A alla Premier reggono, e solitamente sono top player. Tutti gli altri boccheggiano e tornano in Italia quasi subito.

D'altronde se li pagano 50 milioni l'uno un motivo c'è.

Siamo in testa al campionato e in corsa in un girone di ferro in CL, questo ottenuto con una squadra di scommesse e riducendo drasticamente i costi rispetto agli zombie che avevamo prima (strapagati). Giochiamo oltretutto un calcio splendido e spettacolare, cosa che al Milan conta quanto vincere.

Direi che il gioco vale assolutamente la candela. Certo siamo in un percorso noi, non dimentichiamolo. Non siamo una squadra fatta e finita, con le partite stiamo via via facendo selezione tra chi è adatto e chi no, intanto pero essendo comunque competitivi al vertice. A me non pare poco.

Questo costa tanto su tanti aspetti, nulla arriva gratis, quello atletico soprattutto.
In compenso guardo Tonali e vedo una montagna di muscoli, una bestia. Partita dopo partita sempre piu dominante. Penso al ragazzino che arrivo un anno fa, la differenza è lampante.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vi svelo un retroscena.
> Il super capo preparatore atletico di Pioli, Peressutti, ha lavorato prima a Palermo (fino a 3 anni fa).
> Sapete tre costanti delle squadre in cui lavorava (e che gli sono costate il licenziamento)?
> 1) Le squadre andavano a mille fisicamente
> ...


E siamo sicuri che senza questa preparazione al limite fisico otterremmo risultati?

Ricordo quando capitava alla Juve, mancava poco che distruggessero i campi "umidi" di Vinovo


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Voglio seguire il tuo discorso, rinuncio a Giroud e Ibra e prendo Oshimen. Per sfiga (vera) si distrugge la faccia e lo perdo due mesi, con chi gioco?
> Giusto o sbagliato che sia la società ha preferito puntare su due giocatori di medio-alto livello piuttosto che su un top (che andava comunque testato al più alto livello) e il vuoto cosmico dietro


e fino ad ora con chi hai giocato?
uno sano ti fa più gol e presenze di ibra+ giroud (presenze da titolare 5 su 21 partite per entrambi, minuti totali 1350, osimhen 1000 e vlahovic 1520). e almeno hai un valore futuro e non un nulla in mano.
poi può essere ovviamente che stia fuori anche solo per riposare ed a quel punto avrai uno (non pellegri) che entra qualche volta se nel frattempo sono fuori anche rebic e leao. se non va bene colombo un altro simile, magari appena più pronto.

capisco il tuo discorso ma non avrei dubbi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non hai colto il punto secondo me. In Inghilterra giocano a questi ritmi sempre, fin dalle prime partite che fanno. Per cui o si adattano o non giocano.
> Infatti i vari giocatori che dalla Serie A vanno in Premier, se ne adatta uno su dieci, tanti falliscono e tornano presto in Serie A.
> 
> L'età è un fattore di sicuro, abbiamo una squadra giovane e quelli che crescono lo sono.
> ...


ok, capito.

a questo punto se sai che quello è il problema devi andare a prendere gente ultra sana, non rottami, a maggior ragione. quindi solo giovani e con una bella storia clinica. stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
invece butti dentro ibra, giroud, baka, pellegri, kjaer, florenzi (sarà 3 stagioni che fa discretamente ma è famoso per essere di cristallo ed ha la sua età). metti calabria che ne ha sempre una, bennacer anche lui...
o altrimenti cambi modo di giocare, così non è sostenibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vi svelo un retroscena.
> Il super capo preparatore atletico di Pioli, Peressutti, ha lavorato prima a Palermo (fino a 3 anni fa).
> Sapete tre costanti delle squadre in cui lavorava (e che gli sono costate il licenziamento)?
> 1) Le squadre andavano a mille fisicamente
> ...


licenziato dal palermo lo prende il milan?
bello........


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il costo di Abraham in pratica, 40 di cartellino piu 4 netti di ingaggio lo ha pagato la Roma.
> 
> Poi pero ti manca la riserva. Se la vuoi decente non basta la metà.


abraham è stato strapagato, e ti rimangono altri 10M per la riserva e che riserva.

con 16M annui + pellegri 1,5 quindi 17,5M anche paperino fa un attacco migliore del nostro, comunque tu la giri.
semplicemente perchè i nostri non giocano.
e se per giocare ci intendiamo fare i pali della luce mentre gli altri 10 corrono..... andiamo male.


----------



## Albijol (7 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma correa è seconda punta, si stava parlando di prima punta, credo che un batteria di seconde punte formata da rebic e leao non ha niente da invidiare ad una batteria di seconde punte formata da correa e sanchez, e se non ricordo male su leao sono stati spesi bei soldi all'epoca.
> 
> Poi se vogliamo parlare di preferenza, manco a me piacciono i lampioni davanti, pero l'anno scorso ci siamo sempre lamentati che contro le squadre piccole che si chiudono, vedi penaultima partita decisiva contro il cagliari, serve l'ariete che nè rebic nè leao sono prime punte, che ibra non le puo giocare tutte ecc
> Pero quest'anno in maniera inaspettata, visto che l'anno scorso cosi non è stato, abbiamo giocato meglio con rebic prima punta che con girù


Anche l'anno scorso giocavamo bene con Rebic prima punta o cmq la sfangavamo quasi sempre, nonostante lo stesso Rebic fosse un disastro in quel ruolo. Poi ha imparato e al momento preferirei lui centravanti anche al posto di Ibra.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok, capito.
> 
> a questo punto se sai che quello è il problema devi andare a prendere gente ultra sana, non rottami, a maggior ragione. quindi solo giovani e con una bella storia clinica. stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
> invece butti dentro ibra, giroud, baka, pellegri, kjaer, florenzi (sarà 3 stagioni che fa discretamente ma è famoso per essere di cristallo ed ha la sua età). metti calabria che ne ha sempre una, bennacer anche lui...
> o altrimenti cambi modo di giocare, così non è sostenibile.


in realtà florenzi non è tanto fragile come si pensi, pure io la pensavo cosi, pero sono andato a vedere lo storico infortuni di florenzi e a parte il lungo stop per il crociato non ha avuto assenze lunghe, quello che ha un passato di assenze lunghe dovute a problemi muscolari invece è rebic, e mi ha meravigliato perche non lo ricordavo cosi propenso agli infortuni muscolari


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Anche l'anno scorso giocavamo bene con Rebic prima punta o cmq la sfangavamo quasi sempre, nonostante lo stesso Rebic fosse un disastro in quel ruolo. Poi ha imparato e al momento preferirei lui centravanti anche al posto di Ibra.


al max giocavamo bene dal punto di vista delle mobilità, ma dal punto di vista realizzativo eravamo debolucci, infatti se vai a riprenderti i topic della passata stagione tutti invocavamo la punta fisica per scardinare la difesa delle piccole squadra tutte arroccate dietro.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma correa è seconda punta, si stava parlando di prima punta, credo che un batteria di seconde punte formata da rebic e leao non ha niente da invidiare ad una batteria di seconde punte formata da correa e sanchez, e se non ricordo male su leao sono stati spesi bei soldi all'epoca.
> 
> Poi se vogliamo parlare di preferenza, manco a me piacciono i lampioni davanti, pero l'anno scorso ci siamo sempre lamentati che contro le squadre piccole che si chiudono, vedi penaultima partita decisiva contro il cagliari, serve l'ariete che nè rebic nè leao sono prime punte, che ibra non le puo giocare tutte ecc
> Pero quest'anno in maniera inaspettata, visto che l'anno scorso cosi non è stato, abbiamo giocato meglio con rebic prima punta che con girù


Bastava guardare le presenze degli ultimi due anni : il francese da due anni è un meraviglioso dodicesimo uomo ma non è giocatore da 40 presenze in campionato.
Abbiamo preso giroud perchè servivano classe, attitudine alla vittoria e certe peculiarità ma a costi ridotti.

Lo so che correa è seconda punta ma il mio discorso era un tantino diverso : per un lukaku che esce non vai a cercare un ipotetico sostituto, che nemmeno esiste , ma prendi un 9 forte fisicamente e che sa tenere palla tra le linee ma porti a casa pure una seconda punta tecnica e veloce con l'utilizzo occasionale di lautaro da 9.

Giroud + pellegri invece è una mossa da pazzi. Due doppioni per tirarne forse fuori uno buono.

Acquisti che non ho capito nemmeno un pò.
Contrariamente ho accolto con grande entusiasmo messias.

Il bello di questo sito è che carta canta.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Correa però è costato 30, i nostri tre praticamente zero. Se Giroud è Inps lo è pure Dzeko che se non sbaglio ha sei mesi in più.
> Giroud non mi è mai piaciuto, però l'inizio del campionato era stato incoraggiante. Ecco spero di rivedere il Giroud dei primi due mesi di Milan, non quello degli ultimi due, da questo penso dipenderà molto del giudizio finale sull'attacco rossonero.


Oggi però il campionato sta dicendo che dzeko è più integro e reattivo di giroud.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bastava guardare le presenze degli ultimi due anni : il francese da due anni è un meraviglioso dodicesimo uomo ma non è giocatore da 40 presenze in campionato.
> Abbiamo preso giroud perchè servivano classe, attitudine alla vittoria e certe peculiarità ma a costi ridotti.
> 
> Lo so che correa è seconda punta ma il mio discorso era un tantino diverso : per un lukaku che esce non vai a cercare un ipotetico sostituto, che nemmeno esiste , ma prendi un 9 forte fisicamente e che sa tenere palla tra le linee ma porti a casa pure una seconda punta tecnica e veloce con l'utilizzo occasionale di lautaro da 9.
> ...


si pero correa mica è venuto nel pacchetto con dzeko per sostituire lukaku, correa è stato preso perche la seconda punta teoricamente titolare (sanchez) sta piu in infermeria che in campo. Capisco che sanchez possa passare inosservato perche gioca poco, pero sanchez fu preso per accontentare conte che lo voleva titolare e sanchez a bilancio ti posa come un titolarissimo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi però il campionato sta dicendo che dzeko è più integro e reattivo di giroud.


si pero il campionato finisce a maggio/giugno, se ci limitiamo a valutare solo questo "segmentino" pure il turco sembra un fuoriclasse


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si pero correa mica è venuto nel pacchetto con dzeko per sostituire lukaku, correa è stato preso perche la seconda punta teoricamente titolare (sanchez) sta piu in infermeria che in campo. Capisco che sanchez possa passare inosservato perche gioca poco, pero sanchez fu preso per accontentare conte che lo voleva titolare e sanchez a bilancio ti posa come un titolarissimo


Non lo so se correa è stato preso perchè sanchez è bollito so che è uscito lukaku e sono entrati correa+dzeko.
E correa spesso entra in campo come 9 a campo aperto, quindi in certe situazioni di gioco e di punteggio sostituisce dzeko.

Morale della favola : come alter ego di un lampione si può prendere anche una punta che sappia giocare a campo aperto, non necessariamente devi avere 3 lampioni per averne almeno uno sano.


----------



## Giofa (7 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi però il campionato sta dicendo che dzeko è più integro e reattivo di giroud.


Vero, però parliamo col senno del poi ed è più semplice. Per dire ad oggi il campionato sta dicendo che Ibra ha segnato più di Osimhen, ma probabilmente a fine anno non sarà così perchè Ibra probabilmente giocherà meno.
Quindi non ti si può dar torto, ma sulla carta a inizio stagione non era scontato che Giroud avesse tutti questi problemi ed Edin nulla.


----------



## JoKeR (7 Dicembre 2021)

Quello che volete ma Rebic e Messias, ad esempio, la stagione prima di venire al Milan le giocavano praticamente tutte.
E gli stessi Leao/Bennacer hanno già avuto troppe pippe per la loro età.

Sui fracichi come Kjaer (sfigatissimo), Pellegri e Ibra/Giroud nulla da dire.

Calabria, infine, era migliorato tantissimo e ora sta tornando indietro non infilando due partite di fila.
Mah.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si pero il campionato finisce a maggio/giugno, se ci limitiamo a valutare solo questo "segmentino" pure il turco sembra un fuoriclasse


Non posso parlare del futuro, analizzo il presente.
E se il presente parla di metà anno direi che i numeri iniziano ad essere importanti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non lo so se correa è stato preso perchè sanchez è bollito so che è uscito lukaku e sono entrati correa+dzeko.
> E correa spesso entra in campo come 9 a campo aperto, quindi in certe situazioni di gioco e di punteggio sostituisce dzeko.
> 
> Morale della favola : come alter ego di un lampione si può prendere anche una punta che sappia giocare a campo aperto, non necessariamente devi avere 3 lampioni per averne almeno uno sano.


si la questione tattica è un altra cosa, pure rebic teoricamente si gioca il posto da seconda punta con leao pero spesso è stato usato come prima punta, pero le coppie da noi sono leao/rebic sulla sinistra, e ibra/giru al centro poi visto che ibra e giru vista l'eta ne fanno uno si è scommesso su pellegri.
All'inter le coppie visto che giocano a due in attacco sono lautaro/dzeko, correa/sanchez, poi spesso in emergenza come seconda punta ci ha giocato pure perisic, oppure si è optato per la coppia dzeko, lautaro


----------



## JoKeR (7 Dicembre 2021)

Ps: abbiamo enormi colpe nella gestione sanitaria anche perchè compriamo ai saldi gente come Messias o Florenzi quando invece andrebbero presi prima per permettergli una completa preparazione estiva con la squadra.
All'ultimo giorno posso prendere Ibra 29enne come nel 2010, non i fracichi o le ultime ruote del carro. Quelli almeno prendiamoli prima.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Quello che volete ma Rebic e Messias, ad esempio, la stagione prima di venire al Milan le giocavano praticamente tutte.
> E gli stessi Leao/Bennacer hanno già avuto troppe pippe per la loro età.
> 
> Sui fracichi come Kjaer (sfigatissimo), Pellegri e Ibra/Giroud nulla da dire.
> ...


pero se vai a vedere lo storico infortuni di rebic ci sono letteralmente mesi che è stato fuori per problemi muscolari e questo mi ha sorpreso perche non lo ricordavo cosi fragilino


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Dicembre 2021)

È palese che ci sia qualcosa che non vada nel modo di allenarsi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bastava guardare le presenze degli ultimi due anni : il francese da due anni è un meraviglioso dodicesimo uomo ma non è giocatore da 40 presenze in campionato.
> Abbiamo preso giroud perchè servivano classe, attitudine alla vittoria e certe peculiarità ma a costi ridotti.
> 
> Lo so che correa è seconda punta ma il mio discorso era un tantino diverso : per un lukaku che esce non vai a cercare un ipotetico sostituto, che nemmeno esiste , ma prendi un 9 forte fisicamente e che sa tenere palla tra le linee ma porti a casa pure una seconda punta tecnica e veloce con l'utilizzo occasionale di lautaro da 9.
> ...


Giroud a me piaceva come acquisto, ma finora è stata una delusione. Pellegri invece un fallimento annunciato. Se prendi uno che è già un catorcio conclamato e lo metti nella squadra con più infortuni al mondo il risultato non può che essere scontato.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Giroud a me piaceva come acquisto, ma finora è stata una delusione. Pellegri invece un fallimento annunciato. Se prendi uno che è già un catorcio conclamato e lo metti nella squadra con più infortuni al mondo il risultato non può che essere scontato.


Agli esordi Giroud era piaciuto anche a me... poi è affondato.
Da capire se sia colpa del covid e degli infortuni.
Con quel fisico è importante innanzitutto stare bene ma per entrare in forma poi servono lavoro e continuità.

Io quando lo vedo piantato per terra come una vecchia quercia e coi riflessi di un cane anziano con l'artrosi mi viene da rabbrividire, ed è successo un paio di volte.
Ibra per esempio è molto più vecchio ma ha una reattività degli arti e del busto di gran lunga superiore.


----------



## JoKeR (7 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Agli esordi Giroud era piaciuto anche a me... poi è affondato.
> Da capire se sia colpa del covid e degli infortuni.
> Con quel fisico è importante innanzitutto stare bene ma per entrare in forma poi servono lavoro e continuità.
> 
> ...


Nelle amichevoli e nelle prime due di campionato Giroud non sembrava male.. mah


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Nelle amichevoli e nelle prime due di campionato Giroud non sembrava male.. mah


Esatto. Era altro giocatore.


----------



## Albijol (7 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> al max giocavamo bene dal punto di vista delle mobilità, ma dal punto di vista realizzativo eravamo debolucci, infatti se vai a riprenderti i topic della passata stagione tutti invocavamo la punta fisica per scardinare la difesa delle piccole squadra tutte arroccate dietro.


Vero,invocavamo la punta fisica perché Rebic era scandaloso da prima punta, d altronde non l'aveva mai fatta. Per poi capire che con Giroud o un altro paracarro il 4231 diventa maledettamente prevedibile proprio per la mancanza di mobilità della prima punta


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vero,invocavamo la punta fisica perché Rebic era scandaloso da prima punta, d altronde non l'aveva mai fatta. Per poi capire che con Giroud o un altro paracarro il 4231 diventa maledettamente prevedibile proprio per la mancanza di mobilità della prima punta


purtroppo se tutte le cose si potessero sapere prima nessuno sbaglierebbe mai, chi andava a immaginare una crescita esponenziale di leao o di rebic da prima punta dopo che l'anno prima non era stato determinante


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si la questione tattica è un altra cosa, pure rebic teoricamente si gioca il posto da seconda punta con leao pero spesso è stato usato come prima punta, pero le coppie da noi sono leao/rebic sulla sinistra, e ibra/giru al centro poi visto che ibra e giru vista l'eta ne fanno uno si è scommesso su pellegri.
> All'inter le coppie visto che giocano a due in attacco sono lautaro/dzeko, correa/sanchez, poi spesso in emergenza come seconda punta ci ha giocato pure perisic, oppure si è optato per la coppia dzeko, lautaro


Oddio Lautaro non è proprio una prima punta, è piu una seconda anche se è completo e fortissimo.

All'Inter hanno fatto un bel reparto offensivo considerata la situazione. Hanno messo a frutto la cessione di Lukaku direi.

Ma la stagione è lunga e vedremo se questi reggono fino alla fine. Dzeko e Correa hanno sempre avuto enormi problemi di continuità a Roma. Io li aspetto sul lungo periodo.

A me il Milan migliore, quello che piace di piu, sembra con Rebic centravanti, perchè non da riferimenti e ci rende fortissimi nelle ripartenze. Pero l'anno scorso nel girone di ritorno in tante partite ci è mancato peso in area, abbiamo prodotto tanto gioco segnando pochissimo e buttando una marea di punti. In teoria la coppia Ibra-Giroud servirebbe proprio per risolvere questo problema. Alla lunga penso che si vedrà il beneficio, quando arriveranno partite con punti pesanti che le squadrette giocano tutte in difesa.

Pellegri purtroppo è caduto nell'ennesimo infortunio. A me sembra un grande giocatore, proprio un peccato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio Lautaro non è proprio una prima punta, è piu una seconda anche se è completo e fortissimo.
> 
> All'Inter hanno fatto un bel reparto offensivo considerata la situazione. Hanno messo a frutto la cessione di Lukaku direi.
> 
> ...


si che lautaro non sia il prototipo della prima punta che sta fissa in area nessuno lo sta negando, pero le coppie in attacco quelle sono lautaro/dzeko, correa/sanchez, con la prima coppia che dovrebbe giocare qualche metro piu avanti rispetto alla seconda.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bastava guardare le presenze degli ultimi due anni : il francese da due anni è un meraviglioso dodicesimo uomo ma non è giocatore da 40 presenze in campionato.
> Abbiamo preso giroud perchè servivano classe, attitudine alla vittoria e certe peculiarità ma a costi ridotti.



non mi aspettavo 40 presenze ma neanche lo schifo che stiamo vedendo.
partito fin troppo bene stava facendo vedere il suo valore, dopo il covid il nulla totale, inguardabile.
è comunque una pezza all'errore originale ibra.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Agli esordi Giroud era piaciuto anche a me... poi è affondato.
> Da capire se sia colpa del covid e degli infortuni.
> Con quel fisico è importante innanzitutto stare bene ma per entrare in forma poi servono lavoro e continuità.
> 
> ...



no be la reattività di ibra è paragonabile a quella di un bradipo in letargo... non so chi sia più piantato dei 2


----------



## Albijol (7 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vi svelo un retroscena.
> Il super capo preparatore atletico di Pioli, Peressutti, ha lavorato prima a Palermo (fino a 3 anni fa).
> Sapete tre costanti delle squadre in cui lavorava (e che gli sono costate il licenziamento)?
> 1) Le squadre andavano a mille fisicamente
> ...


Grazie per la chicca di cui non ero a conoscenza! Ho controllato ed è tutto vero...pazzesco.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi aspettavo 40 presenze ma neanche lo schifo che stiamo vedendo.
> partito fin troppo bene stava facendo vedere il suo valore, dopo il covid il nulla totale, inguardabile.
> è comunque una pezza all'errore originale ibra.
> 
> ...


Non parlo di scatti ma di riflessi. 
Ibra è lento ma la mobilità articolare è superiore a quella di giroud.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non parlo di scatti ma di riflessi.
> Ibra è lento ma la mobilità articolare è superiore a quella di giroud.


a me sembra proprio appannato anche nei riflessi.
quando si divora i gol a 3 m dalla porta come i 2 col genoa mi da l'idea di non essere lucido.


----------

